# No bowfishing in Lexington Harbor??



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

A buddy of mine that lives near Lexington said that there is a sign posted that says no bow/spear fishing is allowed inside the breakwalls at Lexington harbor. I guess it says the sign was posted by the Lexington Police Dept. 

Does Lexington PD really have jurisdiction in the water of a state owned harbor?


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

You might want to make a call to the Lexington Police Dept. to see what they have to say.

It is very possible that the sign refers to bowfishing from the breakwall and not bowfishing while in/on the water.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

I called the DNR Law enforcement number in Lansing and was told to call the Bay City operations center. They told me to call the Cass City branch office.. They informed me that the person that I needed to talk to was out of the office and to call back tomorrow.. I will try tomorrow and keep you posted. I did not try Lexington PD yet...


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Called to the Cass City Branch Office and talke to Arnie Carr.. Was told to call back to the Bay City Operations Center and ask for the Parks supervisor or call Lexington harbor master. I called Lexington Harbor and was told to call central dispatch in Sandusky to get in contact with a co. The bay city office was closed at the time.. I will keep trying.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

haha thats funny, I have no clue why you would have to call the Cass City branch..Its just a field office that closes at Noon..Arnie is my neighbor and a local Wildlife Biologist....Sorry I didnt see this earlier, would have told you not to call there...Like mentioned earlier, the sign probably pertains to the break while itself and not being in a boat on the water...But better find out for sure.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

casscityalum said:


> haha thats funny, I have no clue why you would have to call the Cass City branch..Its just a field office that closes at Noon..Arnie is my neighbor and a local Wildlife Biologist....Sorry I didnt see this earlier, would have told you not to call there...Like mentioned earlier, the sign probably pertains to the break while itself and not being in a boat on the water...But better find out for sure.


I agree, whoever told you to call Cass City had their head up their hind end. You want to talk to Lt. Ron Utt since Lexington is in Sanillac County and that county is part of his District. If he is not there leave a message on his voice mail with a phone number for him to return your call. If you leave a message make sure you tell him what the question is so you both are not playing phone tag back and forth and if he doesn't reach you he can leave you a message with the answer. Lexington PD is another call and it it has to do with just the breakwall then there shouldn't be a need to call Utt.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Just call Lexington PD business number on Monday since it looks like they are the one that put the signs up ??? As Ray said it might just be on the break-wall. Odds are it would fall under Ciity Ord. against discharge dangerous weapon etc.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

I finally got in touch w/ Lexington PD today. I called several times and left a message that was never returned. So I called central dispatch in Sandusky who patched me through to an officer in Lexington. I didn't catch his name though. I was told that the Villiage of Lexington owns within the walls of Lexington harbor and that I am not allowed to discharge a weapon in the villiage of Lexington by boat or on shore. I asked about a 13ft long handled spear that I often use and was told that it is also considered a weapon and cannot be used inside the harbor. (the spear is never thrown or leaves your hand... it is long enough to reach fish in shallow water):rant: Does this sound accurate?

I also left a message for a guy who deals w/ lakeport state park and lexington harbor Mark Symon. He actually returned my call and left me a message but I was working at the time. I called him today also but he wont be back until Mon.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

sounds like liberal bull to me, since bowfishing equipment is fishing equipment is fishing banned there as well?


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

No you can fish there. The docks are peppered with no fishing signs but til the boats start filling up the slips there's always guys fishing off them.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

The_Don said:


> No you can fish there. The docks are peppered with no fishing signs but til the boats start filling up the slips there's always guys fishing off them.


Keep in mind that the question is dealing with bow fishing and/or spear fishing and not rod & reel fishing.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone even know if Lexington owns the harbor or does the state of Michigan? I know the state operates it. I went on the US Census website and looked at a map that showed city limits/boundries and it does Not show that Lexington villiage limits extend out to the breakwalls. I wonder how accurate those maps are though? I sent the question in on the DNR website so maybe they will be able to help?? I want to go kill some fish not go to law school.....

The Lex po made it sound like the Chief of police was the one who made the discision. When I asked about my spear he was real short w/ me. He said "nope chief says it's still a weapon, Chief says no". So I said well it sounds like I need to talk to the Chief? The officer said that I could try but I wasn't going to change his mind.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I think that his jurisdiction stops at the waters edge. You should be able to bow fish/spear from a boat.

It sounds very much like the situation at the Metro Beach MetroParks on Lake St. Clair where their rules do not allow hunting or bowfishing. They cannot stop someone from duck hunting from a boat or bowfishing from a boat. Now they even allow hunters to bring a cased shotgun through the park and put it on the boat prior to their leaving the docks.


----------

